# الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط الجزء السادس



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الأول هنـــــا
الجزء الثاني هنــــا
الجزء الثالث هنــــا
الجزء الرابع هنــــا
الجزء الخامس هنـا​​
دير مار مينا 
الشهير بالدير المعلق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 
يقع هذا الدير العظيم شرق النيل علي بعد خمسة كيلو مترات 
ويقع شرق مركز ابنوب ​من الغرب يقع بين قرية الحواتكة ومركز منفلوط ​ 
تقع الكنيسة ومباني البرج الملحق بها اعلي جبل ابو فودة 
وتم عمل طريق مائل وسلالم تصل حتي مستوي الكنيسة ​



​توجد الكنيسة الاثرية لمارمينا منحوتة في الصخر في مغارة عميقة جدا وشغلت الكنيسة الجزء الخارجي منها فقط وكان ​ 


​ودي صورة المغارة 





وكان بجوار المغارة معبد روماني وفرعوني صغير في غرفة مربعة والان تحول الي مذبح 
وايضا بجوار الدير توجد مدينة كبيرة للاثار مدينة قبطية قديمة مهجورة 
مبنية بالطوب اللبن بعض مبانيها من عدة ادوار 
والدير ذكرة المقريزي بالقرن الخامس عشر ميلادي 
واعترف بة المجمع المقدس واصبح الدير عامرا بالرهبان وهو يتبع ابراشية ابنوب والفتح ​




وهذا الدير يطل علي منظر خلاب يثير البهجة للناظر 




​ 

​حيث تري الزرع الاخضر مستويا كانة لوحة ممزجة بالالوان بعناية فنان موهوب 
وغرب هذة اللوحة الخضراء يجري شريان مصر 
النيل 
وهذة الصورة من اتجاة الغرب 





ويبعد هذا الدير عن مركز ابنوب حوالي خمسة وعشرون كيلو مترا 
ويقع علي ارتفاع مائة وسبعون مترا عن سطح الارض الزراعية 
لذلك اشتهر بالدير المعلق نظرا لانة معلق في حضن الجبل 




​ 
ويقع شمال قرية المعابدة بنحو ثلاثة كيلو مترات 
وهو من الاديرة القديمة وبني الدير في منتصف واجهة الجبل المعروف بجبل ابو فودة 
وهذا الجبل ذو قيمة تاريخية واثرية ويوجد بة حصن اثري التي قامت ببنائة  الملكة هيلانة ام الملك قسطنطين ملاصق للصخور الجبلية وهو عبارة عن ثلاث طوابق ومحتفظ بشكلة من القرن الرابع الميلادي 




​ 


والرب يباركك تعب محبتك 
الدعوة عامة 
الموضوع ملك للمنتدي
لي حق الرد ​ 



الي اللقاء في الدير القادم ​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأخ الحبيب رمسيس .. أتشرف بأني أكون من أوائل *
*الزائرين لهذا الجزء في رحله الأديره المقدسه.*​

*حضره المرشد والدليل لنا .. كل الشكر والمحبه لك *
*علي تعب محبتك .. يسوع معك*​ 
:big29::big29::big29:
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *الأخ الحبيب رمسيس .. أتشرف بأني أكون من أوائل *
> *الزائرين لهذا الجزء في رحله الأديره المقدسه.*​
> 
> *حضره المرشد والدليل لنا .. كل الشكر والمحبه لك *
> ...


دة حضرتك يا فندم نورت موضوعي وفرحت قلبي بالمشاركة الغالية والتقيييم 
واشكر اللة لان الموضوع نال اعجابكم الكريم 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهود رائع يا رمسيس 
بشكرك على الدير الجميل اللى استمتعت بيه حقيقى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعيش وتزور 
وتمتعنا دايما بالاديرة الجميلة دى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مجهود رائع يا رمسيس
> بشكرك على الدير الجميل اللى استمتعت بيه حقيقى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعيش وتزور
> وتمتعنا دايما بالاديرة الجميلة دى *​


الرب يباركك 
ويبارك اسرتك الكريمة 
شكرا للمشاركة الرائعة والتقييم الغالي 
​


----------



## EMad Thaabet (26 أكتوبر 2013)

_موضوع رائع اخى ربنا يباركك

وهو فعلا دير جميل جداا وبركة انا زرتة مرتين _


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

EMad Thaabet قال:


> _موضوع رائع اخى ربنا يباركك
> 
> وهو فعلا دير جميل جداا وبركة انا زرتة مرتين _


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*رائع حبيبى ......
وصف مفيد ومختصر
مع صور توضيحية
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رائع حبيبى ......
> وصف مفيد ومختصر
> مع صور توضيحية
> ربنا يباركك​*


الرب يباركك يا استاذي الفاضل والعزيز والغالي علي قلبي فعلا 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك وتقييمك الغالي 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## mary naeem (26 أكتوبر 2013)

فى منتهى الروعة اخي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> فى منتهى الروعة اخي


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة والتقييم الغالي 
نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

دير جميل جدا انا كان نفسى ازور لأنى سمعت عنه كتير 
وسمعت عن السلالم  فيه كتير 
ميرسى جدا ابن يسوعنا ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
رحله جميله لمكان راااائع وجدا
شكرا جدا جدا جدا*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

حلو اوووووووي الدير دا 
شفاعه القديس مارمينا تكون معاك بيسو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2013)

الله على الجمل 
بناخد بركه كبيره 
شكرا لمجهودك الاكتر من رائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*دير
ملعومات
وصف
شرح
صور
يتقلوا بالذهب

شكرا علي الرحله الجميله 
تعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك
ربنا يبارك

وفي انتظار الرحله القادمة .
*​


----------



## magdyzaky (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> دير جميل جدا انا كان نفسى ازور لأنى سمعت عنه كتير
> وسمعت عن السلالم  فيه كتير
> ميرسى جدا ابن يسوعنا ربنا يباركك


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> رحله جميله لمكان راااائع وجدا
> شكرا جدا جدا جدا*​


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمرور والمشاركة 
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حلو اوووووووي الدير دا
> شفاعه القديس مارمينا تكون معاك بيسو
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ​


الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> الله على الجمل
> بناخد بركه كبيره
> شكرا لمجهودك الاكتر من رائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة والتقييم الغالي 
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دير
> ملعومات
> وصف
> شرح
> ...


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة 
وشكرا للتشجيع الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع  
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

magdyzaky قال:


> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك خير


الرب يبارك نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع حلو أوي أوي ,, تستاهل تقييم


----------



## kawasaki (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*عارف لو ما ختنيش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*انتا عارف .................*​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلمت يمينك أخي الحبيب
و دامت خدمتك الرائعة حيث تصطحبنا
برحابة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة لشرف نوال
بركة كبيرة و نعمة عظيمة لما تحملُه هذه الأماكن
من عبق التاريخ ...... تعيش و تزور أخي الغالي
و تعيش و تُمتعنا دوماً ببركات الأمكان و الأديرة المُقدسة

مودتي و إحترامي
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب يباركك اخى-- فعلا معلومات و صور رائعه و اماكن الواحد عمره ما شافها و لا يعرف عنها شىء كمان--
 الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك---


----------



## tamav maria (27 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اول مره اعرف ان في دير تاني باسم مارمينا
الدير ده يعتبر لوحه فنيه
تسلم ايدك رمسيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> موضوع حلو أوي أوي ,, تستاهل تقييم


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة والتقييم 
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

​


kawasaki قال:


> *عارف لو ما ختنيش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *انتا عارف .................
> 
> *​


الرب يباركك 
صدقني انا مش راضي اخد شغل جديد 
علشان اشطب اللي معاي خلال شهر او اربعين يوم بالكتير 
خلاص بعد العيد يا سيدي 
وعد مني 
ومن اخوك الصغير 
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *سلمت يمينك أخي الحبيب
> و دامت خدمتك الرائعة حيث تصطحبنا
> برحابة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة لشرف نوال
> بركة كبيرة و نعمة عظيمة لما تحملُه هذه الأماكن
> ...


الرب يباركك 
الوحيد حضرتك اللي مش عارف ارد علية بالمشاركة الراعة والكلام الجميل 
الف شكر لسيادتك 
الموضوع نورة ظهر بمشاركتك
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الرب يباركك اخى-- فعلا معلومات و صور رائعه و اماكن الواحد عمره ما شافها و لا يعرف عنها شىء كمان--
> الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك---


الرب يباركك اختي العزيزة 
شكرا للمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا اول مره اعرف ان في دير تاني باسم مارمينا
> الدير ده يعتبر لوحه فنيه
> تسلم ايدك رمسيس


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك وتقييمك لة 
شكرا للمرور الغالي 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أكتوبر 2013)

اماكن جميلة جدا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اماكن جميلة جدا
> الرب يباركك


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع شكرا للمشاركة والتقييم الغالي
شكرا للمرور
​


----------



## naguib samir (27 أكتوبر 2013)

هل قمت بزياره هزيلا ديره بنفسك    اس
 and جمعت المعلومات
 الرب معك وشكرا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> هل قمت بزياره هزيلا ديره بنفسك    اس
> and جمعت المعلومات
> الرب معك وشكرا


ايوة يا استاذ 
لان ابعد دير بالنسبة لي 
يبعد عن منزلي 40 كم
اللي هو المحرق
الدير دة 12بس 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)

فى منتهى الجمال


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجهود اكثر من رائع اخي رمسيس
ميرسي  على الرحله الرائعه 
ربنا يباركك وبارك خدمتك
في انتظار الرحله القادمه​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


عملتا ازاي 
لو مقلتش انا هزعل منك عايز اتعلم 
يا كبير انا عايز اعرف عملتها كيف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *مجهود اكثر من رائع اخي رمسيس
> ميرسي  على الرحله الرائعه
> ربنا يباركك وبارك خدمتك
> في انتظار الرحله القادمه​*


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## naguib samir (28 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ايوة يا استاذ
> لان ابعد دير بالنسبة لي
> يبعد عن منزلي 40 كم
> اللي هو المحرق
> ...




 ............... وربي باركاشكرك على الاجابه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> ............... وربي باركاشكرك على الاجابه


العفو 
نورت الموضوع
​


----------

